# Hilly Chilterns 100 Audax



## yello (3 Jul 2008)

I've just received an email from the organiser of the Hilly Chilterns 100. It's on the 3rd August and this will be the last one.... ever! After 30 years!! As this was my first ever audax (not 30 years ago I hasten to add!) and I have ridden it every year since, I feel I must attend. It's one of my favourites and I really do recommend it.


----------



## redfox (3 Jul 2008)

Link from the Audax UK Calendar for those interested:

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=08-466

9840m of climbing and only one AAA point, something's not right there (the total I'm guessing) 

Always meant to do this one and now I never I'll never know what it was like cos I cant do it this year.


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Jul 2008)

Why is this going to be the last one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (5 Jul 2008)

I don't know Keith, I was rather hoping redfox would, him being a local! I'll see if I can find out though.


----------



## redfox (5 Jul 2008)

yello said:


> I don't know Keith, I was rather hoping redfox would, him being a local! I'll see if I can find out though.



Sorry, I ride a lot of the local events, but never this one. (The 'hilly' bit in the title put me off!) 

I havent anything about the fate of this event while on other rides.


----------



## yello (5 Jul 2008)

I've just heard. Apparently, the organiser has understandably decided that, after 30 years, he's due a rest. And who could argue with that!

The number of people riding some events is in decline, only 5 or 6 people showing in some cases. Some organisers are rightly wondering if it's worth it. It might be that since the introduction of the DIY events people are doing their own thing rather than entering the organised rides.


----------

